# First time OTB



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

This must be a right of passage or something. I smashed my upper lip area and nose pretty good right where the asphalt section of the trail begins. Thing is, I’ve done this little downhill dirt path so many times. 

I either hit a divot, root or rock large enough to stop a 29er front wheel or more likely, I squeezed the front brake too hard. Regardless, I’m buying a Bell MIPs convertible helmet. I’d not care if I look like a jackass on wheels, I’m not risking any more facial damage. It seems the risk of smashing the front part of your face is as least as likely as your forehead.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

underblu said:


> This must be a right of passage or something. I smashed my upper lip area and nose pretty good right where the asphalt section of the trail begins. Thing is, I’ve done this little downhill dirt path so many times.
> 
> I either hit a divot, root or rock large enough to stop a 29er front wheel or more likely, I squeezed the front brake too hard. Regardless, I’m buying a Bell MIPs convertible helmet. I’d not care if I look like a jackass on wheels, I’m not risking any more facial damage. It seems the risk of smashing the front part of your face is as least as likely as your forehead.


That’s quite some feat. I recently commented in another thread that I have not done an endo for at least 6 or 7 years. Likely 10. My daughter hasn’t done one since getting into biking in 2015. I was chalking it up to 29 inch wheels and modern geo.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

PS - my daughter and I both have a Bell Super 2. Neither of us have used the chin bar even once. We bought them with the best of intentions. I worry about my daughter because I have a crap load of money sunk into her teeth. At least a half a bike’s worth. Lol!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I go over or sideways of my bars a few times a year, it’s the price of admission for riding tech.

if you’re not crashing, you’re not trying hard enough 👍

Full face helmets are mandatory for face crashing 😊


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I’ve gone over the bars three times this year alone. Welcome to the club!👍


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

that’s good to know. I hope you and your daughter have many more years of safe riding.

Hopefully I won’t do another OTB for the next several years as well. I wish I had my GoPro turned on as I’m not sure exactly what caused the crash which is a bit unsettling. 




mtnbkrmike said:


> That’s quite some feat. I recently commented in another thread that I have not done an endo for at least 6 or 7 years. Likely 10. My daughter hasn’t done one since getting into biking in 2015. I was chalking it up to 29 inch wheels and modern geo.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
> 
> PS - my daughter and I both have a Bell Super 2. Neither of us have used the chin bar even once. We bought them with the best of intentions. I worry about my daughter because I have a crap load of money sunk into her teeth. At least a half a bike’s worth. Lol!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Probably brakes. It sometimes doesn’t take much.
Definitely get a chin bar helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> …if you’re not crashing, you’re not trying hard enough…👍


There may be other explanations for crashing. And not crashing. Just sayin.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

underblu said:


> This must be a right of passage or something. I smashed my upper lip area and nose pretty good right where the asphalt section of the trail begins. Thing is, I’ve done this little downhill dirt path so many times.
> 
> I either hit a divot, root or rock large enough to stop a 29er front wheel or more likely, I squeezed the front brake too hard. Regardless, I’m buying a Bell MIPs convertible helmet. I’d not care if I look like a jackass on wheels, I’m not risking any more facial damage. It seems the risk of smashing the front part of your face is as least as likely as your forehead.


Full face hats are becoming more popular these days. Wouldn't say a reasonable piece of gear is going to make you look like an ass on wheels. 

Everyone is going over the bars eventually so it happens. 
The important thing is that you learn to modulate the brakes appropriately to not perform an encore. Brakes today are strong enough to stop an F350 Superduty! Put enough miles in and you will have the feel for braking needs. Just takes time and miles/

It took a little doing to get past the old fist full of lever thing of times been and gone.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

yes you are right, Thing is, the code Rs on my Heckler are quite good modulation wise. I probably wasn‘t focused and grabbed the front break too hard. I felt a little off all day too. Anytime you’re on a bike you have to be focused otherwise bad things happen. 



BansheeRune said:


> Full face hats are becoming more popular these days. Wouldn't say a reasonable piece of gear is going to make you look like an ass on wheels.
> 
> Everyone is going over the bars eventually so it happens.
> The important thing is that you learn to modulate the brakes appropriately to not perform an encore. Brakes today are strong enough to stop an F350 Superduty! Put enough miles in and you will have the feel for braking needs. Just takes time and miles/
> ...


----------



## Deeerek07 (Jun 12, 2021)

I went over the first time mountain biking in June doing some downhill. I've done it a couple times dirt bike riding. I'm glad I was actually wearing my dirt bike helmet (no reason to buy a separate "mountain bike full face helmet"). I still got a mild concussion from it. I might not have walked away so easily if I was wearing my normal trail helmet


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

It happens to us all at some point, almost happened to me this other day but was able to save it. It was my fault as I was not focused on the ride and was day dreaming. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Did you:

Squeeze the front brake hard on a steep downhill as the front wheel met a small uphill object?
Let the bars turn sideways on a downhill due to terrain/obstacles/rocks?
Not shift your weight backwards and down before your front wheel met an uphill (relative to your path) object?
Combination of the above?


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

Jayem said:


> Did you:
> 
> Squeeze the front brake hard on a steep downhill as the front wheel met a small uphill object?
> Let the bars turn sideways on a downhill due to terrain/obstacles/rocks?
> ...


i either squeezed the front brake too hard or let the bars turn sideways. It was at the end of a downhill dirt patch that meets the asphalt part of the trail requiring me to turn at the end of the descent. Not terribly steep. Some roots but more hard pack. I’ve done it so many times that I was probably less focused. I’m usually good about dropping the saddle and shifting my weight back. Also my upsized Heckler MX is very stable.


----------



## Travis1911 (Jan 30, 2021)

I tried to go over the bars but my handlebars into my thighs saved me. 👍


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That’s quite some feat. I recently commented in another thread that I have not done an endo for at least 6 or 7 years. Likely 10. My daughter hasn’t done one since getting into biking in 2015. I was chalking it up to 29 inch wheels and modern geo.


Same here. I remember it was a consistent danger on my carbon Ibis Mojo, an occasional fear on the early Rip9, and now I can't imagine it happening unless I'm going straight down a wall.


----------



## VThuckster (Jul 10, 2010)

I can be pretty judgy out there on the trails, but don’t think a thing when I see full face helmets. I would say the Heckler (which must be a 26er?) was a contributing factor though. And likely it was causal, or atleast wouldn’t have happened on a new rig. Old bike geo may feel stable, but OTB is always a risk. Last time I went OTB was on a new 2016 27.5 enduro bike. Had dislocated my pinky in the park the day before. Was on the tail end of a long ride. A slow relatively flat tech section stopped my front wheel right as I put some power into the pedal stroke. OTB with a karate chop to a rock - right on my dislocated pinky knuckle. I know new bikes are hard to come by these days, but may want to consider it.


----------



## Chief2slo (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve been riding a trigger FF for my trail rides for a little over a year now and love it. Comfortable, light, and keeps rocks away from my face!


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

VThuckster said:


> I can be pretty judgy out there on the trails, but don’t think a thing when I see full face helmets. I would say the Heckler (which must be a 26er?) was a contributing factor though. And likely it was causal, or atleast wouldn’t have happened on a new rig. Old bike geo may feel stable, but OTB is always a risk. Last time I went OTB was on a new 2016 27.5 enduro bike. Had dislocated my pinky in the park the day before. Was on the tail end of a long ride. A slow relatively flat tech section stopped my front wheel right as I put some power into the pedal stroke. OTB with a karate chop to a rock - right on my dislocated pinky knuckle. I know new bikes are hard to come by these days, but may want to consider it.


It is a 2021 Heckler MX-S with a 29 front and 27.5 rear. I’m going to examine that section of trail before I go down it again. I think maybe I wasn’t concentrating and grabbed the front brake at the wrong time. Something stopped my front wheel and sent me hurtling to the pavement.


----------



## VThuckster (Jul 10, 2010)

underblu said:


> It is a 2021 Heckler MX-S with a 29 front and 27.5 rear. I’m going to examine that section of trail before I go down it again. I think maybe I wasn’t concentrating and grabbed the front brake at the wrong time. Something stopped my front wheel and sent me hurtling to the pavement.


Gotcha, those look pretty sick.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I went otb once. I had been riding really hard for too many days and wanted to do an easy, "recovery" lap. I've ridden that trail hundreds of times, and never had any trouble in the place where I wrecked. It was an easy downhill, about 5 feet tall, with a couple of steps.

It bothered me for days about how it happened, then I realized I was going too slow for my front wheel to roll over that root at the lip of the step. I'm normally going much faster in that spot and my slow speed just let the root grab the wheel and twist it. It's sort of like being on a motorcycle in that you're way more likely to drop the bike during a slow speed maneuver. I have no idea how fast you were going when you met the asphalt, but maybe you were going much slower than normal?

Anyway, itmessed me up pretty good. I couldn't use my left arm for a few days and I had all sorts of residual shoulder problems for nearly a year.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone who was riding in the 80's-90's has been otb dozens of times. I've lost count, probably due to concussions.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Anyone who was riding in the 80's-90's has been otb dozens of times. I've lost count, probably due to concussions.


[raises hand] Good ol' NORBA geometry.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I went otb once. I had been riding really hard for too many days and wanted to do an easy, "recovery" lap. I've ridden that trail hundreds of times, and never had any trouble in the place where I wrecked. It was an easy downhill, about 5 feet tall, with a couple of steps.
> 
> It bothered me for days about how it happened, then I realized I was going too slow for my front wheel to roll over that root at the lip of the step. I'm normally going much faster in that spot and my slow speed just let the root grab the wheel and twist it. It's sort of like being on a motorcycle in that you're way more likely to drop the bike during a slow speed maneuver. I have no idea how fast you were going when you met the asphalt, but maybe you were going much slower than normal?
> 
> Anyway, itmessed me up pretty good. I couldn't use my left arm for a few days and I had all sorts of residual shoulder problems for nearly a year.


Yeah, there's a lot of trails I ride in the PNW that have a minimum speed for momentum. If you aren't going that speed, you are going to endo and have lots of problems. A 29er wheel may help with this significantly, but you still end up with a speed that is necessary for the forward momentum to not stall out on the obstacles/roots/rocks. Trying to ride these trails too slow is damn near a death sentence. Speed gives you stability and helps significantly...up to a point where you can't control the bike, but "going slower" is not an option.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of trails I ride in the PNW that have a minimum speed for momentum. If you aren't going that speed, you are going to endo and have lots of problems. A 29er wheel may help with this significantly, but you still end up with a speed that is necessary for the forward momentum to not stall out on the obstacles/roots/rocks. Trying to ride these trails too slow is damn near a death sentence. Speed gives you stability and helps significantly...up to a point where you can't control the bike, but "going slower" is not an option.


I have learned over the years, when in doubt a little extra speed is better than not enough. Not always, but most of the time. “When in doubt, roll it out.”


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I haven't been OTB for 10 yrs. Mine was on a 26in hard tail and a super deep rut. Both me and the bike did a complete in air summer salt (with acrobatics) and I somehow landed downhill facing backwards looking up at the trail. The bushes I landed in were about 3.5 ft high. I did need help getting the giant 1 in berry branch detached from my body. It basically started in one @ss cheek and went diagonally across my back to my shoulder. No camelback that day. Since then I think FF helmets are a good thing even if I didn't need it that day.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Anyone who was riding in the 80's-90's has been otb dozens of times. I've lost count, probably due to concussions.


So true. I have not so fond memories of multiple dramatic OTBs during the course of single rides. 

My old 1999 SJ FSR-XC was the worst death trap I ever owned. I was on a trail a month ago and stopped to share my vivid recollection of doing a third endo on it on the same ride, in the exact place I stopped, some 20+ years ago, and having my buddies arrive from behind only to find me stammering around in a daze searching for broken helmet pieces. To this day, those guys still bring it up and laugh about it.

Here’s an old pic I dug up of that POS, that I am convinced was designed deep within the fiery bowels of hell:









PS - Roach armour!!!

PPS - later that same trip as in the photo, I punched the bottom of the seat post straight through the body of the shock on a hard compression. A buddy on the trip had the exact same bike (on my recommendation 😬). He laughed and laughed at me after a local commented “your buddy ate $hit bad.” 2 rides later he pooched his shock the same way. One of the shops in Moab made a ton of money that trip selling us two slightly mismatched shocks within a day or two. What an absolute piece of $hit.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Was riding down something 2 weeks ago I'd been down 40x before, I was very tired from trying to keep more fit riders behind me. Never had noticed the chunky hole before that caught my tire this day, was leaning pretty aggressively forward, and didn't remotely try to unclip.
It was nasty and my first OTB since I first began riding.
Was lucky to walk away mostly unscathed from that one. But the shoulder isn't quite right since then. 
Still, I got up and rode like it never happened. Got to get back on that horse!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I had my first otb earlier this year, on something dumb I've cleaned a bunch of times, but for some reason that time I got a little distracted and hit the front brake. Landing in bushes (fortunately not poison oak!) saved me some damage, But my shin took a helluva hit from one of my pedals, and I have a pretty good scar from it. I've saved probably a dozen almost-otbs since. Finally last week I bumped up to a convertible Bell Super Air R for the extra protection on my more aggressive rides.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I once rode through a parking lot and rolled across what looked like a 12” patch of leaves but it turned out to be a 12” pothole filled with leaves. Man that hurt.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

Back when I ride 26rs I’d go OTB every ride!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

mtnbkrmike said:


> So true. I have not so fond memories of multiple dramatic OTBs during the course of single rides.
> 
> My old 1999 SJ FSR-XC was the worst death trap I ever owned. I was on a trail a month ago and stopped to share my vivid recollection of doing a third endo on it on the same ride, in the exact place I stopped, some 20+ years ago, and having my buddies arrive from behind only to find me stammering around in a daze searching for broken helmet pieces. To this day, those guys still bring it up and laugh about it.
> 
> ...











my Daughter is rolling one on green trails. I’ll watch closely as she levels up to see if she’s having issues with weight distribution.
This one has the pivot update and mrp link.
Same crappy shock though. I have a fox vanilla tc from my fsr I should probably put on.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Grinchy8 said:


> View attachment 1952792
> 
> my Daughter is rolling one on green trails. I’ll watch closely as she levels up to see if she’s having issues with weight distribution.
> This one has the pivot update and mrp link.
> Same crappy shock though. I have a fox vanilla tc from my fsr I should probably put on.


A buddy of mine from Fernie had the same bike. One of the strongest riders I know. Had to walk down anything the slightest bit steep and techy. As soon as he replaced it, he became a local legend.

Geo and tire size are critical. Skills and mileage could only get you so far on bikes like this.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Grinchy8 said:


> View attachment 1952792
> 
> my Daughter is rolling one on green trails. I’ll watch closely as she levels up to see if she’s having issues with weight distribution.
> This one has the pivot update and mrp link.
> Same crappy shock though. I have a fox vanilla tc from my fsr I should probably put on.


That head angle tho…


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been OTB 4 times since I started. Two were in one day, and were probably both due to inexperience with dry, sandy, gravelly trails during the dry spell this summer. For reference, I live on the Wet coast where the concept of 'dry' is usually just theoretical.

Another time it was hitting a small jump with no preload, and the last time (actually the first, chronologically), it was from my front wheel turning too far and stopping the bike.

The point is that any number of things can cause it, and no amount of care can eliminate the risk. The FF helmet is a good idea, and seriously no one cares what you look like. We're in a sport where people wear long socks with shorts (which makes my wife bristle with acute disbelief).


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I damned near went over the bars when I rode my hardtail with much better brakes, just not used to how good they are. I decided to buy my 29ers because I went over the bars when I couldn’t roll over what wasn’t a big rock on my 26” bike. In the absence of better lines, I’ll rely on bigger wheels.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

The most entertaining OTB I was when i was doing a creek crossing and I didn’t realize there was a foot drop taking the line I did. Rode this trail many times so I was really relaxed when i went OTB in the drink. Being entirely wet from head to toe made for a cold ride on the way back home. Brrr


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> So true. I have not so fond memories of multiple dramatic OTBs during the course of single rides.
> 
> My old 1999 SJ FSR-XC was the worst death trap I ever owned. I was on a trail a month ago and stopped to share my vivid recollection of doing a third endo on it on the same ride, in the exact place I stopped, some 20+ years ago, and having my buddies arrive from behind only to find me stammering around in a daze searching for broken helmet pieces. To this day, those guys still bring it up and laugh about it.
> 
> ...


The ultimate endo machine.










And since nobody else has posted it yet, time to shut this thread down with the king of going otb.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cary said:


> The ultimate endo machine.
> 
> View attachment 1952816
> 
> ...


Lol!

My worst crash of the season this year was over the bars, which is a rare event for me these days. Steep terrain and I was moving so fast when I went over I somersaulted a good three or four times. 

Back in the road bike geometry days going over the bars was a pretty common event, as said. I feel like a lot of that was pretty slow motion though and you had a lot of time to react. Like you could start laughing at your buddy before he even hit the ground.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Went OTB again this afternoon. My bike has a 63 degree head angle.🤣.

Trail was so steep my rear tire was off the ground every couple of seconds — sometimes intentionally to pivot the rear end around the “switchbacks.”

The trail wouldn’t even be close to rideable on my first mountain bike. Damn if I’m not tired of crashing though. I used my face to stop today.😢


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cookieMonster said:


> Went OTB again this afternoon. My bike has a 63 degree head angle..
> 
> Trail was so steep my rear tire was off the ground every couple of seconds — sometimes intentionally to pivot the rear end around the “switchbacks.”
> 
> The trail wouldn’t even be close to rideable on my first mountain bike. Damn if I’m not tired of crashing though. I used my face to stop today.


Oh man, sorry to hear that. Healing vibes. You ok?

I had someone giving me and my husband **** about wearing enduro full faces and knee guards on a rocky trail today. All it takes is one bad fall buddy, and you’ll stop being a dick about it. We don’t heal as fast because we are much older now than when we first started riding.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Went OTB about 6-7 weeks ago now... Was a good'in!!

Shoulder's still feeling it.

Lookout because rubber side up's tend to come in threes!!

Be safe out there.

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

stripes said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. Healing vibes. You ok?
> 
> I had someone giving me and my husband **** about wearing enduro full faces and knee guards on a rocky trail today. All it takes is one bad fall buddy, and you’ll stop being a dick about it. We don’t heal as fast because we are much older now than when we first started riding.


Yeah, I’m okay (somehow). Helmet took some of it— face and temple has a few light scrapes. I hit my head hard enough to get a brief headache, but it went away fast and I didn’t lose consciousness. It was a pretty slow speed crash; I was rolling down and couldn’t quite stay on my line around a corner and the front tire dropped into a hole.
The trail is extremely steep, but not that technical, so I was wearing my TLD A1. I purposefully bought a TLD Stage this year so I wouldn’t have an excuse not to use a fullface (it’s very light and ventilated), but I didn’t have it today.🤦‍♂️

I almost always wear the fullface on our rowdy trails, but really, I should wear it as much as possible.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cookieMonster needs ABS! Glad it was a minor ordeal for ya.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I went OTB on Saturday at fat tire fest and messed up my hand. Riding a 26er hardtail with a 71 degree head tube angle.

My front tire hit a small rock in a fast sweeping off camber corner that then moved and pitched my tire to the left side, where the tire promptly decided it didn't want to be in unison with the front rim anymore. I heard the tire explode as the handlebars immediately turned 90 degrees to the right and I went airborne and landed on my back and shoulder. I think my left thumb is broken. All of this happened in about a tenth of a second. My buddy behind me said it was pretty spectacular. I have no idea how my hand got involved in the melee.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> There may be other explanations for crashing. And not crashing. Just sayin.


Oh, absolutely. I ride really technical terrain, I ride fast, and I go big. Crashing for me is a given.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

stripes said:


> The most entertaining OTB I was when i was doing a creek crossing and I didn’t realize there was a foot drop taking the line I did. Rode this trail many times so I was really relaxed when i went OTB in the drink. Being entirely wet from head to toe made for a cold ride on the way back home. Brrr


I did the same thing a few years ago except I managed to jump off to the side, landed on my feet in the creek and then caught my bike by the saddle just as it reached the apex of flipping.

OTBed about a month ago, largely as Jayem described. Coming out of a berm, good root step-up in my line and going too fast to cut in sharper to avoid it. There is a dip just before the root and I suspect I let it throw my weight a little forward, hit the root and the wheel turned and over I went, fortunately landed a bit off trail in some leave litter, had leaves wedged between my helmet and the visor. Scraped up my legs, I guess my left leg caught the brake lever or something as it was scraped down the backside.

Trail running last week I stopped and spent 5 or 10 minutes examining the spot trying to figure out what I should have done. A bit wider and it was a much taller up but, the ground/root provided a ramp. A bit tighter and the root was lower. Couldn't come up with a decision but rode the trail on the same bike yesterday and stopped and experimented just rolling the bike. Looks like I hit it in the absolute worst spot. Made a second loop and cut in just a little more and cleared it no problem. I think I misread it thinking I would have to cut in much sharper and avoid the root but I only needed to move my line a few inches.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

You'll be pleased to know that anti-lock brakes are coming to your eMtb soon!


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I just went OTB on Captain Ahab upper last week. Spent all that time pedaling up and had to take it easy and slow on the way down.

I took the wrong way down a short techy part and the bike just went straight down and I ended folding up like a taco onto my head and shoulders.

First ride with my new Smith forefront 2 and I'll have to get a crash replacement. Bike turned out fine at least.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Gone OTB several times on 26'ers (HT/FS). Haven't yet on my 29er.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite OTB was on Lunch Loops a few years back, my wife had just dropped me off, she was driving down the road pacing me and I stuffed my wheel in a hole, and boom it was OTB.

She didn't stop, good on her, she knows that unless something is seriously wrong I'm just gonna get up and keep going.

Three years ago I had a really "crashy" summer: In June I did a huge boulder rolloff that I decided to jump and ended with me on my face and stick stuck through my arm, walked out from that one and drove to the ER. In July I flipped myself down a lava staircase on McKenzie River Trail (broke a rib, finger, and smashed my knee), this was about 1/4 of the way down the 26 mile trail and without cell service I had to finish the ride; it was a looong day. In August I clipped a tree and flipped into a boulder, broke a fibia and smashed my knee, broke my dropper lever off in my shin, and tore my seat off the bike, rode/walked/limped my way out. 

The last two summers I've been mostly crash free, a few little scrapes, I had the one OTB last weekend into a boulder pile, but only got bruises from that 

I've been riding trail since I got my first BMX bike in 1976, we did all kinds of crazy stuff back then, lots of fast downs on fire roads and horse trails in the Saratoga footfhills, jumping the creek bed at Calabasas, but for some reason I never got trashed until I started riding full suspension bikes; well there were a lot of falls while riding muni, like thousands and thousands.

I guess I don't really care that much about crashing, sure, I don't want to crash, but I don't exactly avoid it.

Mountain biking is a full contact sport!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^I broke my 5th metacarpal on an OTB on the McKenzie many years back. It was on a section that no longer exists full of big river boulders and stuff. Day one of a 4-day bike outing with my buddies. While it initially stung it really didn't affect the rest of my trip that much. Was also the second time I had broken it so I knew what to expect. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> ^I broke my 5th metacarpal on an OTB on the McKenzie many years back. It was on a section that no longer exists full of big river boulders and stuff. Day one of a 4-day bike outing with my buddies. While it initially stung it really didn't affect the rest of my trip that much. Was also the second time I had broken it so I knew what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I love the upper section, so much fun, it's an easy place to crash hard.

I seem to have my worst crashes in lava, DG and granite are no problem, sandstone is pretty good, but damn if that lava doesn't beat me up!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I seem to have my worst crashes in lava, DG and granite are no problem, sandstone is pretty good, but damn if that lava doesn't beat me up!


Yeah, the lava can be really nasty. I try to stay lazer focused on it when the stakes are high. A buddy of mine crashed hard on it last year & got some gnarly lava rash. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

stripes said:


> The most entertaining OTB I was when i was doing a creek crossing and I didn’t realize there was a foot drop taking the line I did. Rode this trail many times so I was really relaxed when i went OTB in the drink. Being entirely wet from head to toe made for a cold ride on the way back home. Brrr


Priceless!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> In August I clipped a tree and flipped into a boulder, broke a fibia and smashed my knee, broke my dropper lever off in my shin, and tore my seat off the bike, rode/walked/limped my way out.


Self rescue with a broken fibia - I salute you sir!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This was my last decent OTB...kind of OTB, it's the wet sniper roots that usually get me.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

Isn't going OTB a right of passage?

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Hibikealot (Oct 14, 2021)

Otb's.....feels like a cool trick until you realize it's most likely going to hurt alot.
I've done this too many times and can say only a couple times did it not hurt badly.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

It seems like all of my more recent otb events are of the slow speed wheel stopper variety, usually right when I resume travel after a breather. The kind where you use every muscle in your upper body to prevent a crash and end up more hurt and ridiculous looking than if you had just gone for a proper dirt nap.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brad Pitted said:


> It seems like all of my more recent otb events are of the slow speed wheel stopper variety, usually right when I resume travel after a breather. The kind where you use every muscle in your upper body to prevent a crash and end up more hurt and ridiculous looking than if you had just gone for a proper dirt nap.


Why stop there when you can have a proper yard sale?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Zeroselect said:


> Isn't going OTB a right of passage?
> 
> Welcome to the Club.


I told my newb friend: OTB is not an IF, it's a WHEN 😄

I've had my fair share of slow OTBs, but the high speed ones are terrifying. I'll be flowing down the trail and my pedal clips a rock or stump. I then turn into a human missile and get launched over the bars. Luckily I've only had minor injuries from those crashes.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The high speed ones are terrifying and painful. I had one of those where I stopped by sliding into a barrel cactus, just to add insult to the rest of the injuries.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

If I can tuck and roll out of them I'm usually fine. I think after many years this is an automatic impulse now, thankfully. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I would say I'm going over the bars 5 to 10 times a year. I am hunting the ultra steep natural goat track. So over the bars is an occupational hazard. Typically its slow and doesn't hurt. Occasionally I go to hospital. Haven't needed to stay in hospital over night yet so cant be too bad.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I've gone OTB three times now on the _same damned trail_. It's steep with deep, loose volcanic ash and peppered with chunks of lava that poke out. I keep catching my front tire on those big chunks. Every person with whom I ride has wrecked on this trail. It intimidates me but it’s so rewarding when I make it down in one piece so I keep trying.

Fixed!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nat said:


> I've gone OTB three times now on the _same damned trail_. It's steep with deep, loose volcanic ash and peppered with chunks of lava that poke out. I keep catching my front tire on those big chunks. Every person with whom I ride has wrecked on this trail. It intimidates me but it’s so rewarding when I make it down in one piece so I keep trying.
> 
> Does anyone know how to rotate the image?
> 
> View attachment 1953078


No wonder, that is so steep nobody could get down it. 

Last OTB for me was a new trail that I took the worn in line around a double, to have my front wheel disappear into a giant hole. Apparently some genius decided to make a single into a double by taking the needed dirt from the middle of the non jump line.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I went over today, I knew I was offline, and there were a couple of loose rocks under the leaves on the outside of a slightly bermed corner that turned my front wheel! I was wearing my Super 3R with chinbar but luckily it didn’t hit my face/head. I do need some new knee pads though mine had slipped a bit and didn’t take as much of the impact as I would have liked.

I’m definitely thinking about a Kali Invader 2.0 for next year, the Bell is a little warm when it’s hot and humid up here in New England.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nat said:


> View attachment 1953078


Man! If the trees are any indication that is REALLY steep. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Here’s the most recent section on which I went OTB. The mishap started higher up by the clump of three trees and I came to a rest a little bit below where I stood for this photo.

Photo posts sideways, as per usual…


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Second OTB today. I think. Exact orientation of me and my bike throughout the crash is a bit jumbled, but I was definitely under it at some point. And I had enough time tumbling to be vividly grateful during it that I had just upgraded to a full face helmet and didn't have to worry about smashing my face.

@Nat, open the image where ever you are posting from (phone or computer), rotate it 90° one way (doesn't matter which way), rotate it back, save it, then post it. That usually works for me when I start having that problem.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Let me try…










DAMMIT!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

looks easy from here said:


> @Nat, open the image where ever you are posting from (phone or computer), rotate it 90° one way (doesn't matter which way), rotate it back, save it, then post it. That usually works for me when I start having that problem.


You da man! Thanks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> I've gone OTB three times now on the _same damned trail_. It's steep with deep, loose volcanic ash and peppered with chunks of lava that poke out. I keep catching my front tire on those big chunks. Every person with whom I ride has wrecked on this trail. It intimidates me but it’s so rewarding when I make it down in one piece so I keep trying.
> 
> Fixed!
> View attachment 1953125


So it's time to figure out what you're doing wrong. Could you put on a bunch of pro and session it?

That's totally rideable, you may just need to rethink you're approach.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

My last OTB, resulted in me landing on my back, with my bike about 20 feet further down the trail. Ended up bruising my collar bone and shoulder. Off the bike for 4 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I remember my 1st time going OTB. I was descending a bidirectional trail. Because it's a multi-use trail and who knows who was climbing up, I descended much slower for safety and consideration of others. Well I didn't see an embedded rock in the middle of the trail and it stopped my 29er wheel right then and there. I did a cool Superman stunt over the bar and slid on my chest 3ft down the trail. 

It just so happened to be the day I was testing out my Alpinestars soft knee and elbow pads. Well the gear did its job! I was also testing out my newest hardtail build that day and it was the 1st ride. I guess I broke it in properly.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

Knock on wood, the only time I've been OTB on a bike was when I was trying to do bar spins over my box jump years ago. I didn't go over but I did get hung up on the bars. I happened to be wearing my chest protector at the time or else i would have had the breath knocked out of me.


----------



## lil byke (Jun 16, 2021)

IMO, if you ain’t OTB once in a while, you ain’t tryin very hard. Having said that, I am still recovering from grade 3 separated shoulder after 12 weeks but that is only major injury out of 2 seasons. It does suck to be injured but that’s just how I ride, it’s really not in me to go a reasonable speed or not hit any drop/jump I encounter. 

Once it gets colder or if it is a double black jump line I switch to full face and full body armor. Otherwise I dont wear anything other then a helmet for mostly black trails. I’m sure I will get some obscene laceration from rocks at some point but that’s what tape is for. 🙃


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

OTB sharing thread ….
August 2021, moving my daughter into MTU dorms, of course brought my fattie and was riding the MTU trails day before … there’s this really rooty segment called “Edward’s trail”, yea I did a full fledged endo otb and slammed left knee hard onto roots ..

A downhill over the crossing then thru the roots, and I though enough speed to fly over the roots but literally the tire got wedged and over I went.
bike landed as shown and me past it 


> >prior to this section there were plenty of roots and I navigated them decently, bombing them with fun












At first I though.. cool not bad considering .. I checked me and bike out, got on, and lasted about 4-5 minutes more before the knee swelled up and I literally was in so much pain.
Had to one leg pedal out and took x country ski trails out to road back to lot



















Hotel that night … ice the knee up










And next day moving my daughter in, I was basically near useless!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

went otb the other day just going from one section of a trail to another in some tall grass and hit a larger sized rock and there I went.


----------

